# Diet, what diet?



## PiP (Jun 10, 2015)

I’m feeling pretty depressed about my weight at the moment. I was ill with a strange virus after Christmas which took a couple of months to clear then left me with post viral depression. I took comfort in food and am now suffering the consequences. I’m usually so self-disciplined, but when it comes to food I’m like a pig at the trough. I never used to be fat with a tractor size tyre round my mid drift. A little plump and cuddley but never fat!

I’ve tried various diets in the past, lost weight and then put it all back on again but never this much. Very few of my clothes fit me now and those that do make me look like a marquee…seriously. Last week I even resorted to looking in the maternity section! It was only the sniggers and strange looks cast in my direction from the young sales staff that prevented me trying the clothes on. Hangs head in shame…

I need some serious motivation because I need to lose at least 28lb by Christmas. Do you think this is feasible?

So what’s to be done?

Folks, I need your diet suggestions and low calorie recipes. I need to lose weight before I become a prize sow.

Have you lost weight? Please share your story.

Are you trying to lose weight at the moment and also need motivation and support?

Have you failed and would like to give it another shot?

I want to hear about your success and failures. Please…


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jun 10, 2015)

Well, after a bunch of diets in my own lifetime, the only one that ever really works is the one you're comfortable with. For me (and this is thanks to health reasons) that means cereal for breakfast, chicken or fish for dinner, and some fruit for desert and for snacks, maybe popcorn. 

Whatever you do eat healthy. Don't fall for the fad diets.


----------



## PiP (Jun 10, 2015)

Have you lost much weight, Stan? Health is certainly a wake-up call to lose weight.



> Well, after a bunch of diets in my own lifetime, the only one that ever really works is the one you're comfortable with.



So true! This is why I am struggling. I'm not comfortable with any diet. And the only thing that motivates me is the fact that I am beginning to resemble




When I sit at my computer


----------



## Loveabull (Jun 10, 2015)

I've had a FitBit tracker for more than a year now and for me it works. There are a bunch of trackers out there. The only difference is cost and how many bells and whistles are included. I have a Flex, just basic...tracks my steps/calories burned and you can make a friend board and virtually compete with others. But there are a lot of people who try trackers and put them aside eventually.

It depends on how motivated someone is to exercise. If it's somebody active already it can be that visual boost to do those extra steps...extra miles whooohoooo... But I suppose for people who tend to get unmotivated it almost mocks them...you only walked 213 steps today...bah humbug. Like I said though it works for me. No special dieting, just staying more physically active than average.

My personal favorite weight loss aids-FitBit Flex, a well stocked MP3 player, and two big strong doggies that run me nightly.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jun 10, 2015)

I probably lost about a hundred pounds total give or take. I was down to about 150 pounds at one point. I'm maybe up to about 165 now. I probably need to walk more. 

My biggest thing is to stay away from sugars and high fat foods. The latter was hard to do for the longest time but after you get your health scare it seems a heck of a lot easier.

Now if only my mother could figure it out (she has high blood pressure, sugar, etc)


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jun 10, 2015)

I think the best target for regular folk to lose is 2 pounds per month, as any more than that usually requires really excessive dieting and loss of water weight instead of fat. A series of small but comprehensive modifications to current diet, like habitually using less and less butter, sugar, oil and salt in diet is usually the best way to go for most people who aren't motivated to reduce their intake below 1500 calories. Drastic changes are most likely going to be unsustainable, afterall, food is comforting and pleasurable and shouldn't be anything different.

But I also find women are a bit too preoccupied with body image and weight and exaggerate how overweight they are. I honestly don't mind a woman with an appetite and a bit of cushion.


----------



## PiP (Jun 10, 2015)

Loveabull said:


> It depends on how motivated someone is to exercise. If it's somebody active already it can be that visual boost to do those extra steps...extra miles whooohoooo... But I suppose for people who tend to get unmotivated it almost mocks them...you only walked 213 steps today...bah humbug. Like I said though it works for me. No special dieting, just staying more physically active than average.



I was motivated to exercise when I was slimmer. Now, apart from pilates *I can still bend down and touch the floor* I find it more difficult to motivate myself to attend the zumba classes or swim. I've started swimming again this week and aim to do 20 lengths of the pool every day. I'm still psyching myself up to zumba as I have to go by myself and I'm the only English person there.



Loveabull said:


> My personal favorite weight loss aids-FitBit Flex, a well stocked MP3 player, and two big strong doggies that run me nightly.



I'll check out the FitBit Flex. thanks


----------



## TKent (Jun 10, 2015)

Hey Pip, 

I have been doing a basic J.J. Virgin eating plan for 2 years now. Finally found the one that works for me. I've cut out gluten, sugar and dairy (99%) of the time. And carbs are limited to the complex low-glycemic variety (such as brown rice, sweet potato, quinoa, fruits, vegetables, lentils). For the first time in my adult life, I felt in control of my cravings and I attribute this to the effect this has had to stabilize my blood sugar. The great thing about it is you don't have to count calories, just eat the right things at the right time.

My exercise for the last 15 years was mainly tennis but I played constantly. Back in November, I got sciatica (OMG it hurts) and had to stop playing for about six weeks, and have not gone back to playing at the frequency I played before. So we've started walking several times a week to supplement.

And I do a 30 minute exercise routine a couple of times a week - literally in front of the bathroom mirror with weights - before I jump in the shower. Keeps the muscles sort of toned although with each year that passes my muscle tone seems to degenerate just a little more despite the weights. Getting old SUCKS BIG ONES.

Anyway, that is what has been working for me


----------



## Thaumiel (Jun 10, 2015)

Have you considered replacing personal exercise with a team sport? It could help if you struggle with motivation.


----------



## Gumby (Jun 10, 2015)

My son gave me a Fitbit and I like it, though I only use it to keep track of my steps per day. You can set it to whatever your goal is and increase it as you go. The only thing is that it startles me each time it buzzes to let me know I reached my goal steps. 
Ii am not an overweight person, but it is harder to stay toned as you age. My most favorite thing to eat is salad with grilled chicken on it and red wine vinager for dressing. I never get tired of it and there are so many veggies you can use. Also, cutting out any added suger or highly processed foods.


----------



## Bevo (Jun 10, 2015)

Two things work amazing and are not diets, it does require discipline but no real cost.

Math, good old math as used in the fit bit or countless diets, you heard it all before but now you need to follow it.
More calories means extra weight, less means less weight.

Phone app.
You need to track everything you eat once you set up your profile, it gets easier the more you do it. I have no weight issue but use it to track my protein and calories for sport.

myfittnesspal.com will get you there, it's free, set up your profile and enter your food as soon as you eat. Most of us eat the same foods daily so once imputed it's a simple click to ad.

As you use it you find you ate your calories by lunch then what? You adjust that's what, look at what you ate and find better options to get through the next day, use the app as a tool. After a while you will get into the math, less here to have that later or maybe this instead of that teaches you how to eat better.

Diets don't always work, this is not a diet, this is a tracker and a lesson on how to eat the right things. Cheesburger for lunch no problem, better have a slice of toast for breakfast and a apple for dinner. Wine sure, skip the chips at lunch, Starbucks latte,why not, just have salad latter. 

A co worker just lost 45 pounds with this, no diet just discipline to stick to her daily calorie allowance.


----------



## Loveabull (Jun 10, 2015)

The thing with "diets" that I find lacking is that it basically turns into a bad food vs. good food thing. You can lose weight avoiding no-no foods but sometime the pizza or ice cream will be calling to you...screaming in fact "You know where we are and you know you want us! Come on and live a little...". 

Then there are diets that lose the weight, are very popular yet very unhealthy. I did a paper in college on high protein diets, notably Atkins. Sure you lose weight but stress, sometimes irreparably various organs, including your heart. I love pizza and ice cream can be a religious experience. But it's moderation on how much you eat, not what you eat, and daily, regular physical activity.


----------



## PiP (Jun 11, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> I probably lost about a hundred pounds total give or take. I was down to about 150 pounds at one point. I'm maybe up to about 165 now. I probably need to walk more.
> 
> My biggest thing is to stay away from sugars and high fat foods. The latter was hard to do for the longest time but after you get your health scare it seems a heck of a lot easier.
> 
> Now if only my mother could figure it out (she has high blood pressure, sugar, etc)



Wow, Mustard! 100lbs, I'm impressed! really impressed.

analyzing my diet it's probably sugars (chocolate and wine) that is my downfall. 100lb... you put me to shame. Well done, you!

Oops... just realised time. Will respond to everyone else later. thanks for tips... just off to airport!


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Jun 11, 2015)

I bounce around 140 myself.I assume most of this is shifting water-weight.The rest is muscle. I have little to zero body fat, apparently I don't store it. Haha. 


But, that's likely because of my activity levels. I walk A LOT. Miles a day. Run, jump, play, work out. 

But if for some reason I adopt a less active lifestyle, and I failed to change my eating habits, I would gain a lot of weight.


----------



## am_hammy (Jun 11, 2015)

Ahhh, PiP, I feel your pain. I've been wanting to make a blog post about it, but motivation to write lately has been poo.

I've always struggled with my weight, but kept it steady through high school. After a bad break-up in college, I gained it all back and then some and was the heaviest I've ever been in my life. I'm a bit of an emotional eater and it's been a source of control for me. Because of my anxiety and depression, it was the easiest way for me to feel better because I could eat as much as I wanted, even though it was horrible for me. I actually started to feel the affects of it when I started to get heartburn all the time, headaches, and acid reflux. My cholesterol started to climb and my vitamin D levels were low. On top of all of that, my knee gave out on me at one point and now there's loose cartilage floating around. I've only just recently decided to really stick to a "diet" and start to lose weight. 

Since April, I've lost 8 pounds. I haven't gone on any trend or anything like that though. I actually had a 3-session package with a nutritionist and had lost some weight in the course of a year and a half because of it, but it was more from stress and lack of taking care of myself. What stuck with me though was what I should cut out in my life. I've stayed away from processed food, no fast foot, cut my saturated fat down to 11-13 grams per day, 1000 or under mg of sodium, paying attention to the sugar and protein, and a major cut on caffeine (coffeeeee). I never really bothered with calorie counting. Sodium has been my biggest issue. You can become addicted to the salt and the preservatives and that's what would keep me eating. Sometimes I have a frozen dinner here or there, or some boxed treats, and I still occasionally go out to dinner. Other than that, I fresh grocery shop every several days and get basic things like chicken, rice, veggies, eggs, fruit, etc. and I cook off several meals all at once so I have them prepared. 

That's another personal issue I have: preparation. It's difficult for me to find the time to prep things, but it really helps in the long run, otherwise you're eating junk and you can't properly space out your food. Some people say 3 meals a day, others say 6 just in smaller portions. You have to figure out what's best for you. For me, it's portion control and preparation that help me out the most. I've only recently started to walk again as a form of exercise until I get my knee sorted out. I also reserve a treat day for myself where I chose to have one or two things that I wouldn't have

Don't let this blip discourage you. Trust me, I know how you feel and sometimes I will sit there and yell at food and hate it because I feel like it controls my life, but it doesn't. It's there to sustain us, not kill us. Lemme know if you every need an accountability buddy. I'm right there with ya! One other thing I've learned from starting all this, is that it just takes time. Some habits are hard to kick but you gotta keep pushing through. Also remember that if you have slip-ups (like that one time I ate 8 cookies when I came home because I wasn't able to eat properly for lunch at work, then cried about it) that it's okay. We are human and we all have those days, but don't let them destroy you. A couple of mine have rocked me and I feel horrible, but you bounce back and you take as a learning process to find out what your body needs.


I hope that in some way bits of my story have helped you. 

 You can do this PiP! One step at a time. ^_^


----------



## Ariel (Jun 11, 2015)

I lost about ten pounds in a year giving up sodas and sweetened drinks.  I gave myself some leeway--every Saturday I could have one high-fat, high-sugar drink.  I usually chose Starbucks coffee.  I had never been more well-hydrated in my life.


----------



## PiP (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your encouragement, tips and support. I had written a lengthy response but using an unfamiliar laptop I pressed something and I lost the post and comment. *sigh* DOn't you just hate it when that happens! Anyway I've read and digested everyone's comment - no pun intended.

Ammy, you are my food twin! I'm right there with you. We can support each other and track our progress.

This week I've started by cutting bread out of my diet. Tough because I'm travelling at the moment but I'm determined not to cave in. Chocolate I've now replaced with 85% cocoa and higher if I can get it. Only one square per day  Small steps


----------



## dither (Jun 13, 2015)

PiP said:


> Thanks everyone for your encouragement, tips and support. I had written a lengthy response but using an unfamiliar laptop I pressed something and I lost the post and comment. *sigh* DOn't you just hate it when that happens! Anyway I've read and digested everyone's comment - no pun intended.
> 
> Ammy, you are my food twin! I'm right there with you. We can support each other and track our progress.
> 
> This week I've started by cutting bread out of my diet. Tough because I'm travelling at the moment but I'm determined not to cave in. Chocolate I've now replaced with 85% cocoa and higher if I can get it. Only one square per day  Small steps



Pip,
over here in England women are jumping on the gluten-free bandwagon.
Although, seriously, one can lose too much weight too quickly. Apparently.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 13, 2015)

So, these days InstituteWoman is frustrated with weight issues. I think she's being silly. Eat well and move around some, and it's all good wherever you end up.

For us, eating well means no added sugars to food with only a very small number of exceptions. The exceptions are deserts for birthdays and vacations and a small piece the darkest chocolate we can buy for desert after dinner each night. We also go with whole grains as much as possible, and low carb as much as tolerable. Half the household is gluten free, but that is for celiac issues, not for weight issues. We also try to mostly eat what we make from scratch ourselves and avoid processed food.

In terms of activity, we don't exercise much, but we also don't sit until after dinner. We have standing desks for most of our paying work. I do most of my writing while standing. Once we get out of bed in the morning, we only sit for meals or to drive until/ride in a car until after dinner.

Are we slender little wisps of people? No, we definitely are not. I'm a solid 180 pounds at 6 feet tall; I'm not telling the metrics for my wife lest she read this thread over my shoulder sometime. What I can say about her, though, is that she's gorgeous. She's been a lot of different weights over the years of our marriage, and except for one medication induced weight gain (which was temporary) she wore them all well. I think that's because they were all the natural weight her body wanted to be at during the time she was that size. You just can't improve on what nature gave you, IMHO.


----------



## escorial (Jun 13, 2015)

rooting for you PiP.....


----------



## Darkkin (Jun 13, 2015)

One simple thing I do, my desk chair is a balance ball, (a  very, very big one).  If I want to be on the computer or looking at a screen, say the TV, I'm on my ball.  It helps maintain lean muscle and rebuild my endurance.  My iPod has a pedometer on it, and Rue makes sure I don't over do things, but he is my main motivation to stay active.  Something as little as 30 minutes every other day can make a huge difference.  My best friend gardens, mowing etc...and tracks with a Fitbit.  It is amazing how quickly seemingly mundane activities can add up.  Having the Fitbit tracker has really helped to motivate her because you can see the progress you're making.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 13, 2015)

I have been ten and a half / eleven stone since I was about twenty, but the distribution has changed a bit I am afraid. My missus follows a five/two diet scheme; she eats five hundred calories max two days a week and whatever she wishes the other five. She lost weight a bit when she started, now she has reached a good steady weight and it keeps her there. She says she likes it because other diets make you feel as though you are depriving yourself all the time, and because it is adaptable, if it is someone's birthday dinner she makes her fasting day another day, just so long as it is twice a week. She also tells me that there are all sorts of health advantages claimed for fasting in this fashion, but I can't confirm that.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Jun 14, 2015)

You all must forgive me for my ignorance.Although I do not judge, nor will I ever, I have never understood emotional eating, nor will I ever. For me, it's nothing more than the physical pleasure of taste, and knowingly filling my stomach. 

I don't always eat healthy for that reason, but I have never desired food out of sadness, nor do I have a 'comfort food' like many do. 

All food is comforting, but, once I'm full, I'm done, and no matter what I eat, besides getting rid of my grumpy-hungriness, It doesn't change how I feel or offer me any comfort about problems in my life. 

But I understand everyone's coping methods are different. 

I know my own ways of finding comfort and relief probably aren't the healthiest... Haha.


----------



## Phil Istine (Jun 14, 2015)

I need to lose weight too.  I could lose one third of my body weight and it would be about right.  It didn't used to be this way.  I do eat too many sweet things.
I'm not so sure that diets are the best long term solution.
I originate from a family of overweight overeaters so there is (yet more) early conditioning to overcome.
Instead of viewing it as "losing weight", I'm starting to take the view that it is better seen as "gaining wellbeing."  Generally, people don't like losing things as the less conscious parts feel it as loss - even if it is ultimately healthy.  So maybe it's time to view it as gaining something - a change of mindset.
I have pondered whether sensitive people (I include myself) are more susceptible to this as food can be a way of suppressing feelings.  I believe that the saying about "gut feeling" probably didn't come about by accident.
I'm considering using hypnosis mp3's to assist - though such things only (possibly) help if the desire is already there as it's definitely not a cure all. Frequent repetition and a genuine desire to change seem to be good ideas.


----------



## PiP (Jun 14, 2015)

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> You all must forgive me for my ignorance.Although I do not judge, nor will I ever, I have never understood emotional eating, nor will I ever. For me, it's nothing more than the physical pleasure of taste, and knowingly filling my stomach.
> 
> I don't always eat healthy for that reason, but I have never desired food out of sadness, nor do I have a 'comfort food' like many do.
> .



It's difficult to explain emotional and comfort eating other than people who smoke light up a cigarette and people who drink hit the bottle as a way of dealing with stress and sadness or even emotional insecurity. Fortunately for me I do neither of these. My downfall is sweet foods. They are my comfort blanket.

Comfort eating is a form of sucking on a comfort blanket as we did as a child.


----------



## PiP (Jun 14, 2015)

Phil Istine said:


> I need to lose weight too.  I could lose one third of my body weight and it would be about right.  It didn't used to be this way.  I do eat too many sweet things.
> 
> 
> I have pondered whether sensitive people (I include myself) are more susceptible to this as food can be a way of suppressing feelings.  I believe that the saying about "gut feeling" probably didn't come about by accident.
> .



Phil, it is the 'It didn't use to be this way 'that is is a concern. How did this weight gain creep up on us?

I think you are right about sensitive people.

As for hypnosis I'm not sure I'd go that far... But it's tempting. I'm so strong willed in other areas that my inability to lose weight is frustrating so have conceded to the fact that I am my own worst enemy.

Darkin, I meant to say, I like the ball idea.

ammy, Phil I think we have a mutual challenge. Anyone else?


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Jun 14, 2015)

PiP said:


> It's difficult to explain emotional and comfort eating other than people who smoke light up a cigarette and people who drink hit the bottle as a way of dealing with stress and sadness or even emotional insecurity. Fortunately for me I do neither of these. My downfall is sweet foods. They are my comfort blanket.
> 
> Comfort eating is a form of sucking on a comfort blanket as we did as a child.



Aye. I see that. 

I guess I have to partially retract my earlier statement. 

Despite being skinny, -and yes, I know how pretentious and evil it is for a skinny person to be talking about weight, for which you all have my apologies,- I did, for a time, mostly, have a little problem.

Coming from the male side of the family, we all have a nice, strong predisposition for Diabetes! For too long, suffering from the childish love of candy as a fledgling teenager, I ate huge candy bars and large red bulls several days a week, without remorse.Now, my over-stimulated pancreas is a drama queen, and if I eat too much sugar or calories at a time, I produce far too much insulin, and my sugar DROPS. Although I have never emotionally depended upon food, I have had to make my own adjustments. 

If you don't keep it under control, eventually you kill your pancreas, and then you're stuck using insulin for the rest of your life.

So I myself, though I have no emotional dependence, was accustomed to eating huge meals.

Now, I have to take it easy. Five to seven smaller meals every day, much less calories and sugar, so I don't murder my pancreas.

Some days I'm freaking starving, my fast metabolism burns it quick, and I'm hungry again instantly. Rrhg.


----------



## Phil Istine (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm reading stuff on here about gluten-free diet.

I'm more in need of a glutton-free one.


----------



## dither (Jun 14, 2015)

You having problems with gluten Phil?


----------



## Bevo (Jun 17, 2015)

I have been active all my life and because of a history of heart disease in my family I have always been naturally careful of food. As a cyclist, racing and traning I was on the other side, under weight from not eating.
I have a self diagnosed eating disorder, food scares me and I have always found a way to avoid it. On the bike I have at time burned 7,000 calories on one ride replacing that with 1,500, not good.

Needless to say I had to learn how to eat again or really for the first time. My obsession with food and excercise taught me all I needed to know but it was really hard to do it. The pleasure found in pizza or ice cream for me is not there, I have zero desire compounded by a mental block.
This 49th year of my life I finally made progress and now am 158 at 5'8" with a muscular build as opposed to scrawny or skinny as before. Eating is getting better but still takes a mental push to eat, if I don't force myself I can easily have a cracker and cheese for dinner. I also started eating meat this year, took me 6 months to get around the body accepting it but mental part is still there, down 60% but still pretty hard at times.

What I am getting at is some of the people you see who look healthy and fit may have worse problem than most.
You guys are doing great, make it a lifestyle change and not a diet, it will come!


----------



## Gumby (Jun 17, 2015)

> What I am getting at is some of the people you see who look healthy and fit may have worse problem than most.



That's a great point to make, Bevo, and so true.


----------



## Riptide (Jun 17, 2015)

Mainly just stop drinking sugery good drinks, like juices, tea, coffee, all of that. Drink water, water, water. That's step number one. Also ditch the milk. Very, very fattening. Of course, every once in awhile give it a little sip. Milk after a workout is supposedly good. 

Don't midnight snack. You lose weight when u sleep so eating then wont help. When you're eating a meal, drink your WATER throughout the meal, not just all at the beginning or end. Drinking it between bites in small dosage makes you feel fuller I read. Um... Your body gets used to everything so if you don't switch things up you'll start gaining weight. The fastest to lose is water weight. 

anyway, try walking on different elevations, terrain, speed, you'll get it! But walking might give you muscle, which is heavier than fat, but it's important.

Except thanksgiving....


----------



## Riptide (Jun 17, 2015)

Mainly just stop drinking sugery good drinks, like juices, tea, coffee, all of that. Drink water, water, water. That's step number one. Also ditch the milk. Very, very fattening. Of course, every once in awhile give it a little sip. Milk after a workout is supposedly good. 

Don't midnight snack. You lose weight when u sleep so eating then wont help. When you're eating a meal, drink your WATER throughout the meal, not just all at the beginning or end. Drinking it between bites in small dosage makes you feel fuller I read. Um... Your body gets used to everything so if you don't switch things up you'll start gaining weight. The fastest to lose is water weight. 

anyway, try walking on different elevations, terrain, speed, you'll get it! But walking might give you muscle, which is heavier than fat, but it's important.

Except thanksgiving....


----------



## Loveabull (Jun 17, 2015)

What I am getting at is some of the people you see who look healthy and fit may have worse problem than most. 

That's a very good point. Obesity is unhealthy but then there is the other side. I used to work in a pharmacy in an upscale area. There were regular customers who had upper arms the size of my wrist. These women would be wearing designer workout gear...they weren't starving for lack of money. Typical order would be a sports drink, two candy bars and a box of laxative. I would briefly look in their eyes and turn away. I wanted to say " I had a kid like you, you don't have to do this to yourself". Then you see them later speed walking down the street...sadder than being overweight.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Jun 17, 2015)

Hey, now that's a good point. People worry too much about the exact number of pounds. So yes, if you're doing enough to gain muscle, you might actually gain weight.But more muscle is more helpful. Then at least you'll be stronger. 

It doesn't help also how much media and culture have elevated specific body types, which are completely subject to change as the years go on. So if you're not shaped a certain way, you feel like crap. This is worse in the young, and sadly leads to the development of several unhealthy ways of thinking and eventually disorders. 

I've read a few books on weight disorders. Some fiction, some real. It's very sad. 

People don't question me, thankfully. Although I'm pretty small, I'm nice and tall, and I still eat like someone twice my size, and I can lift more then you'd think.


----------



## Darkkin (Jun 18, 2015)

Loveabull said:


> What I am getting at is some of the people you see who look healthy and fit may have worse problem than most.



There is _so_ much truth in this simple statement.  I'm on the runty side of things (5'5'',102.lbs), but on a good day my cholesterol comes in at 493.  Hereditary mutation, drug resistant high cholesterol.

Life should be about being healthy, not about numbers and society's constructs of perfection.  Having the strength to walk to the car, to open a jar, these are things people take for granted.


----------



## escorial (Jun 18, 2015)

few nights a week there is a ladies only aerobics class for an hour in the main pool..before that there all in the sauna...not much in the way of positive mental attitude before the event....


----------



## Blade (Jun 18, 2015)

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Hey, now that's a good point. People worry too much about the exact number of pounds. So yes, if you're doing enough to gain muscle, you might actually gain weight.But more muscle is more helpful. Then at least you'll be stronger.



The fact is that muscle is also denser than fat so that if you are gaining muscle and losing fat the progress is not going to show up clearly on a weigh scale. (i.e. there may be no weight loss but the results may still be good.) I figure how your clothes fit and how you feel are a better measure of progress.:encouragement:


----------



## PiP (Jun 18, 2015)

Riptide said:


> Mainly just stop drinking sugery good drinks, like juices, tea, coffee, all of that. Drink water, water, water. That's step number one. Also ditch the milk. Very, very fattening. Of course, every once in awhile give it a little sip. Milk after a workout is supposedly good.
> 
> Don't midnight snack. You lose weight when u sleep so eating then wont help. When you're eating a meal, drink your WATER throughout the meal, not just all at the beginning or end. Drinking it between bites in small dosage makes you feel fuller I read. Um... Your body gets used to everything so if you don't switch things up you'll start gaining weight. The fastest to lose is water weight.
> 
> ...



Hi Riptide, I never drink sugary drinks, rarely drink tea and only one to two coffees a day. I need to drink a certain about of milk for the calcium although I now take supplements. When I consider my diet it's really quite healthy which probably comes down to cutting portion size and, as you so rightly mentioned, walking. Or at least some form of regular exercise.


----------



## Bevo (Jun 18, 2015)

Muscle weighs more than fat and burns more calories all day including while you sleep.
Keep in mind a 300 pound person and a 115 pound person can burn the same amount of calories per day. Both may have a limit of 1500 per day which sounds odd but if your sedentary at 300 or 115 you don't need much.

3,500 calories is a pound, you need to burn it, simple as that.
It sounds like a lot but if you recorded everything you ate then cut back by 500 calories per day you would see the scale move each week. Doing some exercise at the same time could see 1,000 per day or two pounds per week.

A good way to check your metabolism is at night while you sleep, do you need lots of covers or does a simple sheet keep you warm? If your cooking while you sleep your on the right track, lots of covers means your body is not burning calories.
The last good tip on health is your resting heart rate, check it before you get out of bed, lower is better and over 100 means a DR appointment.


----------



## PiP (Jun 22, 2015)

Bevo said:


> 3,500 calories is a pound, you need to burn it, simple as that.
> It sounds like a lot but if you recorded everything you ate then cut back by 500 calories per day you would see the scale move each week. Doing some exercise at the same time could see 1,000 per day or two pounds per week.


 It sounds a hell of a lot of calories to burn to lose just a pound. I was on the Wii for 15 minutes, I was sweating and the cal calculator informed me I'd burned 56 kcal. I was gutted!



> A good way to check your metabolism is at night while you sleep, do you need lots of covers or does a simple sheet keep you warm?



I'm a cold morsel so yes I do usually need a good duvet to keep me warm. Although at the moment it's been hot so only using a sheet.



> If your cooking while you sleep your on the right track, lots of covers means your body is not burning calories.



Sorry, I don't understand.



> The last good tip on health is your resting heart rate, check it before you get out of bed, lower is better and over 100 means a DR appointment.



Thanks for the tip I better check this.


----------

